# NEW!!! ABT AUDI Q7 KIT W/PRICING !!!!



## Kendall (Nov 18, 2005)

*PG PERFORMANCE is proud to bring you the ABT kit for the Q7.*








































*2006 PRICING*
Abt frontspoiler edges
*CDN$1,578 
APPROX US$1,365*
Abt rear skirt set
*CDN$2,263	
APPROX US$1,957*
Abt rear wing
*CDN$725	
APPROX US$627*
Abt Side Skirts
*CDN$1327
APPROX US$1189*
Abt wheel arch extension
*CDN$1,816	
APPROX US$1,571*
*RIMS*









AR20	
9,0x20 
offset 50
*CDN$1,588	
APPROX US$1,367*
AR22	
10x22 
offset 52
*CDN$2,134	
APPROX US$1,836*
AR23	
11x23 
offset 47
*CDN$3;349	
APPROX US$2,880*









SP4 
10x22 
offset 52 
*CDN$2,134	
APPROX US$1836*
GIVE US A SHOUT AT 1-888-806-7978 OR 1-604-585-8558
CHEERS








KENDALL
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by [email protected] at 1:10 PM 2/1/2006_


_Modified by [email protected] at 1:20 PM 2/1/2006_


----------



## FineProperty (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: NEW!!! ABT AUDI Q7 KIT W/PRICING !!!! ([email protected])*

Nice to have prices with the parts. Looks great!


----------



## Shotta (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: NEW!!! ABT AUDI Q7 KIT W/PRICING !!!! (FineProperty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FineProperty* »_Nice to have prices with the parts. Looks great!

I concur...


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: NEW!!! ABT AUDI Q7 KIT W/PRICING !!!! (Shotta)*

are the prices you are quoting for the wheels is it for all 4 or each? I am assuming it is each.


----------

